# 100% coverage for hearing aids



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

In the regular news letter we get from our mutuelle, they informed us that the 'system' will now cover the costs of hearing aids (and spectacles) at 100%, nothing to pay.

We made an appointment at a hearing centre having confirmed they subscribed to the requirements for 100% coverage. Yesterday at the appointment the audiologist carried out the tests and then showed various designs of hearing aids. Then she told us about the various grades of technology that can be applied to the selected design. There are five grades (ECO, basic, 3,4,5) - the ECO is 100% covered. the next grade up (basic) carries a cost of €1700 !!!!!! and the further grades go up to €3000. This came something of a shock, however they do offer a 1-month free trial so we ordered the ECO grade and hope that it will be efficient enough. If it isn't, that's a huge bill coming our way.

Just a heads up


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This kind of jibes with how the 100% cover for eyeglasses works. There is an upper limit on the cost of the frames you select - so if you fancy the 120€ frames, you pay the 20€ overage. I guess the opticians have to have a certain minimum number of frames that fall under the limit. Then for the lenses, they don't cover anything "fancy" (like coatings, tinting or self-darkening lenses). Check your mutuelle, too, to see what limits they place on reimbursement for eyeglasses and hearing aids.


----------



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

rynd2it said:


> In the regular news letter we get from our mutuelle, they informed us that the 'system' will now cover the costs of hearing aids (and spectacles) at 100%, nothing to pay.
> 
> We made an appointment at a hearing centre having confirmed they subscribed to the requirements for 100% coverage. Yesterday at the appointment the audiologist carried out the tests and then showed various designs of hearing aids. Then she told us about the various grades of technology that can be applied to the selected design. There are five grades (ECO, basic, 3,4,5) - the ECO is 100% covered. the next grade up (basic) carries a cost of €1700 !!!!!! and the further grades go up to €3000. This came something of a shock, however they do offer a 1-month free trial so we ordered the ECO grade and hope that it will be efficient enough. If it isn't, that's a huge bill coming our way.
> 
> Just a heads up


Hearing aids are basically a scam. They are the only electronic devices that have been increasing in cost for the past many years even though there is nothing exceptional about the technology since they use the same digital signal processors found in cell phones and headphones. What is unique about hearing aids is that they are the only medical device sold directly to consumers by a person wearing a white coat. And that audiologist enjoys a high markup on the devices. 

But help may be on the way. There is no reason that you could not take your own audiogram using the computing power of your cell phone which could then program directly a pair of hearing aids. I expect the Chinese will develop such products, hopefully in the near future.


----------

